# The Mist



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

From Bloody Disgusting:

Andre Braugher and Laurie Holden have materialized to join Thomas Jane in "The Mist," Dimension Films' adaptation of the Stephen King story being helmed by Frank Darabont, who also produces, according to the Hollywood Reporter.

The script, written by Darabont, is set after a strange storm blows through a Maine town and its citizens are attacked by deadly creatures. A group of townfolks barricade themselves in a supermarket and struggle for survival.

"(Holden) was my leading lady in 'The Majestic,' and she is stupendous, talented and gorgeous," Darabont said. "She plays a very key role as one the people trapped in this existential Stephen King nightmare. On the good side of the aisle, she is the female lead of the movie."

"(Braugher) is Thomas Jane's neighbor, a high-powered attorney who has a weekend house in Maine. They have more of an adversarial relationship," Darabont said. "I've been a fan of Andre's since 'Glory.' I've never met him, and I'm so looking forward to it."

Shooting is slated to begin in mid- to late February in Shreveport, La.

Braugher recently won an Emmy for his work on FX's "Thief," which also garnered him a Golden Globe nomination. He next will appear in "Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer."

Braugher is repped by CAA, Principato-Young and attorney Keith Klevan.

Holden was last seen in "Silent Hill" and "Fantastic Four." She is repped by Innovative Artists.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

The mist was my favorite story in "The Skeleton Crew" I alway thought that it would make for a good movie.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm curious to see this film. Not expecting it to be great.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

I've seen this film and it's a must see i thought it was great !


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I read the novella, loved it, then I saw the DVD yesterday. I loved it even more than the book, which is rare, but I found the emphasis on the religiious lady in the movie (Mrs. Carmody) to really fill in what I thought was missing from the novella. Being a novella at first, or short story gives films based on them the advantage to fill in and eleborate on what the short story didn't, making them, in my opinion a more satisfying experience. For example, in the movie you get to see what the tentacles were atteched to, in the novella you don't. The ending in the movie,

(which is VERY different from the novella), I thought, was far better thought out and ironic than the book. I absolutely loved the movie, everyone reading this needs to get the DVD and see it. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

IMHO, it was doing just fine until the last five minutes or so. Frank Darabont dropped the ball with the ending. Up until that point, I had no complaints with the film. I guess he thought the general viewing audience was too ****ing dumb to accept the old "Make Up Your Own Mind How It Ended" scenario, which was exactly how the novella wrapped up.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

I couldn't agree more Sinister. I hated the way they ended the movie. It was definately not a Stephen King ending.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sinister said:


> IMHO, it was doing just fine until the last five minutes or so. Frank Darabont dropped the ball with the ending. Up until that point, I had no complaints with the film. I guess he thought the general viewing audience was too ****ing dumb to accept the old "Make Up Your Own Mind How It Ended" scenario, which was exactly how the novella wrapped up.


First of all..HELLO SINISTER!! Glad you posted, I missed you here man.
Secondly, I couldn't disagree with you more about the ending. Here's why.
If we're talking about the film, this isn't a book. It's more difficult (in the EXTREME) to get into a charcters head in a movie. The ending CANNOT be a "Makeup your own mind" how it ends, because unlike the book you CAN'T make up your own mind because you don't know what the characters are thinking in the movie. Yes, if you read the book you can make the comparison, but if you HAVN'T, then the books ending will leave you flat if they used it in the movie. In fact, I DID read the book, and I found the ending flat anyways, and I LOVED the movies ending that depicted the source of the tenticals, and gave the story more depth than the book did, which is rare and wonderful these days. I wouldn't take Mr Darabonts ending too personally, Sin, as I feel it is better ending for a MOVIE...and in this case, even better than the book, which in my opinion "Leaving the ending up to you" format is a cop-out. If I wanted the ending left up to me, I would write my own book.

PS..I still love you man!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Glad to see you too, Doc. It ain't like I have been hidin'. You know where I've been...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I know, I meant glad to see you HERE at HF. Sorry I've been scarce there at your place, Ill try to pop in more often.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought it was better than I expected. I liked the ending.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Liked the movie - LOVED the ending.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I shall see this because it sounds really good. The only Stephen King short story I read and saw the movie adaption was "The Body" which was turned into "Stand By Me" I like both versions actually.

Is the Mist scary?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yes, the Mist is scary on many levels. It has the gore of course, but also the fear that goes along with seeing how humans can be so easily manipulated..Won't spoil it for you, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

It sucks..
Good FX... good idea... human behavior pretty stupid, not constant. The manipulation is to extreme for me, it would have to take place were there is total inbreeding or absolute stupidity. That comes from someone who's favorite movies are Christmas Vacation and Army of Darkness. 
Probably the ending, didn't match the character or behavior. 

I usually like a movie if it has good FX.

I own it...ugh!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

skeletonowl said:


> Is the Mist scary?


If the thought of people who are complete tools and are easily manipulated into believing what amounts to utter lunacy when they wouldn't have bought a moment of it before, but in a time of crisis crumble like a house made of toilet paper in a rainstorm scares you, then yes; it's a most horrifying film.

But for those of us whom the world holds no surprises whatsoever when it comes to sheer stupidity, then no.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I enjoyed both the short story and the movie very much. It was very Lovecraftian, and in my opinion, that's usually a good thing. Even though the movie ended differently than the novella (though the movie's ending was mentioned as a possible option in the story), I thought it ended better than some of King's other stories that made their way to film. A nice feature the DVD has is the entire movie in black and white, which is just a fun change of pace. Now for a bit of trivia... The videogame 'Half Life' was inspired by the story 'The Mist'.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

I haven't seen this one yet, but I've seen clips on YouTube and I've been dying to say what I think of the movie based on that... I can't take CGI seriously. Not in any way, shape, or form. So for that monster to be CGI in a horror movie that so many people have seen such a great story and set of characters in is a real bummer for me. I'm hoping (for the sake of others) though that this is at least more thought-out than the director's work on the 1988 Blob remake which was for me a near complete waste of time.


----------

